# Stupidest Criminal...



## matt81 (Dec 8, 2004)

Nothing is funnier than a stupid criminal, right?

There was a case where a burglar fell asleep on the bed, in the house, with the couple whose house he was robbing. It sounds crazy, but it's a true story. The folks at The Smoking Gun are having a funny award for this year's "Stupidest Criminal", so I thought to start a thread here to see if there were any good stories out there that we can submit to their editors (long-shot but hey, you never know!!) In case you want to check it out the show (it's called The Smoking Gun Year End Special), it's going to air next Thursday night, I believe at 10pm. These guys can be pretty hilarious so it's worth taping in case you aren't going to be home.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Stupider than these people?

http://www.wftv.com/news/3971517/detail.html


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Man, Kuan, they take the cake (or weed). I have a guess what they were thinking, but I wonder what you think?!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I think calling the cops to report stolen weed is stupider. At least there was an off chance that those burglars fell asleep unintentionally. Anyone else have anything stupider?


----------



## flash (Dec 7, 2001)

Yeah, those stupid cops. When will they learn crime doesn't pay?


flash


----------

